# Bergwerk Faunus Hinterbaulager



## valium97 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern von einer Tour mit einigen kleineren Sprüngen das Rad (BW Faunus) wegstellen wollte, habe ich beim Anheben Spiel im Hinterbau festgestellt :kotz: . Ich hätte geschworen, dass das vorher noch nicht war  . Tippt Ihr eher auf normalen Verschleiß oder darf man mit dem Faunus und einem Fahrergewicht von ~ 90 kg nicht mehr über Hindernisse springen? 

Wenn ich dafür in Zukunft absteigen muss brauche ich einen stabileren Untersatz!!!!!!!!!!! à propos: HAT NOCH JEMAND EINEN PFADFINDER RAHMEN IN L ZU VERKAUFEN??? 

Jetzt muss ich natürlich erstmal die Lager tauschen, da ich das aber noch nie gemacht habe, stellen sich mir VIELE Fragen...

- Welche Lager brauche ich und woher (falls nicht Standard Industrielager) bekomme ich die?
- Wie bekomme ich die alten raus und die neuen rein?
- Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Anleitung mit wichtigen Infos zu Drehmomenten und anderen wichtigen Infos?

Danke schon mal für Eure Unterstützung und viel Spaß beim radeln...

Karsten


----------



## SLichti (30. Juni 2010)

tststs Karsten, Karsten...

Meine Tel.nummer kennste aber schon noch, oder... ??

rideon
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (30. Juni 2010)

War mir nicht sicher, ob ich Dich direkt damit behelligen darf / soll, bin aber lernfähig! 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juni 2010)

alles wird gut


----------



## valium97 (30. Juni 2010)

Klaro, ich hab ja ne Wildcard!!!


----------

